# vents for RUB enclosures



## Laika (May 16, 2016)

So I use these vents [link] pretty frequently when making enclosures for feeder insects and reptiles, do you think they would be mouse proof? They install really firmly so I'm not concerned about them pushing the vents out, but I wonder if they wouldn't be able to chew through - and obviously ingesting metal would be Bad.

If anyone is willing to comment on the idea, that would be great.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

What I would worry about is that I think the holes are way too small, and it wouldn't provide proper ventilation for any rodent really. I can see how they're great for insects, though. One way to test and make sure is just try it. If the ventilation is too poor, you will see condensation on the sides of the tank in a matter of hours


----------



## Laika (May 16, 2016)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> What I would worry about is that I think the holes are way too small, and it wouldn't provide proper ventilation for any rodent really. I can see how they're great for insects, though. One way to test and make sure is just try it. If the ventilation is too poor, you will see condensation on the sides of the tank in a matter of hours


The vents come in several sizes so some of the larger ones may work better. I think if I install enough of them it would work, though I'm not sure the bin would have structural integrity at that point. : P

Figured it was worth it to check since they make the bin enclosures look a bit nicer than wire does.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I can definitely imagine it would look nicer and more... simple? But if it's not overly expensive, I'd say it's worth a try?


----------



## Laika (May 16, 2016)

Okay, thanks! This is my first time making an enclosure for mice, so I wanted to be sure it wouldn't hurt them.


----------

